# Cz 2075p



## Thek9 (May 9, 2007)

I rented a 9mm today and put 100 rounds threw the pipe. Very accurate. 
Fit in my girlie man hands with the "Extendo" Mag real nice. The let down was
FTF 12%. The weapon was not ramping the rounds. Maybe me, Needed lube
bad mag or all of the above possible.

I have not ruled the Rami out as my next purchase but I sure am going to take a good hard look at other compacts; XD, M&P and P99c.

T-Out


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The key word is rented. Range guns are the most abused guns I know of. They never get cleaned or oiled. Every where I go they got time to play games on a computer but no time to clean their rentals. You still would be wise to try and shoot as many of the ones you might want. You'll know when you have the right one. Good luck.


----------

